# rub for pulled pork



## markeli (May 17, 2006)

I need some suggestions on some rubs for 140 pounds of pulled pork for the family renunion.  my wife wants some new ideas for rubs for boston butt for pulled pork.


Mark


----------



## bob-bqn (May 17, 2006)

For a quick and easy rub you can use equal parts of:

Black Pepper
Paprika Pepper
Coarse Kosher Salt
Brown Sugar

and add a little Cayanne for heat.

When I do this rub I like to cut back a little on the salt and add some extra white sugar in it's stead.


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (May 27, 2006)

I posted this a while back under the pork section. I tried it on some ribs. I have since used this on everything from pulled pork to chicken. I absolutely love the flavor of theis rub. It has worked well on everything. Even grilled boneless breasts. I have 3 slabs of baby backs sitting in the fridge awaiting some smoke this afternoon.

2 LBS Sugar
8 ozs Season Salt
2 ozs Paprika
2 ozs Chili Powder
2 ozs Ground Black Pepper
1/2 ozs Garlic Salt
1/2 ozs Onion Powder
1 oz Cumin

You can cut it down to whatever quantity you may need, but I make the whole batch and vacuum seal in mason jars.


----------



## dionysus (Mar 29, 2007)

This s a great base recipe and you can add whatever unique touches you want to it such as basil, oregano, rosemary, ginger, cinnamon, nutmeg, cayenne, different paprika's and so on. Just add small amounts at a time such as a teaspoon - you want to avoid any over-dominant flavour.


1/2 cup White sugar 
1/2 cup Brown sugar 
1/4 cup Celery powder 
1/3 cup Granulated garlic 
1/4 cup Onion powder 
1/4 cup Course Salt - sea salt or kosher 
1/3 cup Seasoned salt - homemade or store bought 
1/3 cup Chili powder 
1/3 cup Course Ground Black pepper 
1/3 cup Paprika


----------



## meowey (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a rub I like on pulled pork.  You may need to scale it up for 140 pounds.  I usually get 6-8 butts rubbed with this amount


Meowey's BBQ Rub Plus

  INGREDIENTS:

  2 tablespoons salt
  2 tablespoons sugar
  2 tablespoons brown sugar
  2 tablespoons ground cumin
  2 tablespoons chili powder
  2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
  1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
  1 tablespoon cinnamon
  1 teaspoon ground allspice
  ¼ cup paprika



Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

